# Canon 7D Mark II USB connection



## weixing (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi,
Today I try to connect my 7D mark II for the first time to my PC via USB, but when I connect to my PC (Windows 10 Pro 64-bits) USB and power on the camera, nothing happen. 

Is there any setting need to be set? I don't remember anything need to be set, so just wonder? Any suggestion?

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## immaculens (Jul 6, 2017)

my attempts at transferring files was always frustrating. I set my 7D to sleep at 4 minutes (instead of default 1 or 2 mins) because I would be importing into Lightroom and it would stop because the transfer did not keep the camera awake...

also - I would the transfer excruciatingly slow despite being plugged into usb 3....

So I got a usb 3 card reader instead...

Anyways, perhaps set your body to 5 minutes before it sleeps, and see if that helps...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you have EOS Utility installed?

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-7d-mark-ii?tab=Drivers&Downloads


----------



## immaculens (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank-you, just downloading/installing now - do we know it helps for faster transfers or no?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2017)

immaculens said:


> Thank-you, just downloading/installing now - do we know it helps for faster transfers or no?



I don't use it, personally. I use a card reader to transfer images.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2017)

No need to install Canon Utility for a windows computer to recognize the camera. You should be able to see it and copy or drag and drop files using windows explorer, but if you have windows set to take no action, you may not see anything happening as you connect it.

If it doesn't work with Canon utilities installed, try a different USB cable, and port on the computer. Don't to forget the old faithful solution, reboot the computer --- it still sometimes works


----------



## weixing (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi,


neuroanatomist said:


> immaculens said:
> 
> 
> > Thank-you, just downloading/installing now - do we know it helps for faster transfers or no?
> ...


 I also use card reader to transfer images... I want to check my shutter count and try the remote shooting using the USB and compare to the wireless mode.

Anyway, I realised the problem was that the USB connection is disabled when W-E1 wireless adapter is inserted... once I removed the W-E1 wireless card, the USB connection is ok.

Thanks and have a nice day.

PS: When I download the latest version of EOS utility, I notice the last updated was on 09-Jun-2017 and the update history is as follow:
"Changes for EOS Utility 3.6.30 for Windows :

- Supports EOS 6D Mark II, EOS Kiss X9 / EOS REBEL SL2 / EOS 200D."
So the hint is already out on 9 Jun 2017...


----------



## dpvue (Oct 3, 2017)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Today I try to connect my 7D mark II for the first time to my PC via USB, but when I connect to my PC (Windows 10 Pro 64-bits) USB and power on the camera, nothing happen.
> 
> Is there any setting need to be set? I don't remember anything need to be set, so just wonder? Any suggestion?



In the first place, use only the original USB Cable from the box with the cable protector provided. - It's very important to use the original cable, otherwise you can easily damage the USB terminal! 

Than, *make sure you remove the Wi-Fi Canon W-E1 (if present) from the SD Slot.* - source here: https://www.dpvue.com/2016/10/how-to-properly-connect-canon-eos-7d.html


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 3, 2017)

immaculens said:


> Thank-you, just downloading/installing now - do we know it helps for faster transfers or no?



That depends on your USB port and computer.... I get 25MB/sec transfer speeds on my laptop and about 70 on my PC, unless I use a USB2 port on the PC and I get about 15MB/sec.....


----------



## Polle Flaunoe (May 22, 2019)

My "new" 7D II does - opposite my 1DX II - not connect to my new PC laptop via one of its USB 3.0 ports. The computer detects the camera, but a connection can´t be achived. BUT - it turns out, that my OLD laptop and the camera can connect via one of its USB 2.0 ports. Especially strange, as the single USB 2.0 port on my new laptop totally fails.


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't use it, personally. I use a card reader to transfer images.


The card reader is faster but I always worry about wear and tear on the card and camera sockets and pins by remove and inserting the card so may times. I suppose you could say the same about the USB interface. But, if that goes, you can then use the card reader but the other way round is more lethal.


----------



## jprusa (May 22, 2019)

I can use Lightroom or Photomechanic on my Mac to download Pics.


----------



## LDS (May 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The card reader is faster but I always worry about wear and tear on the card and camera sockets and pins by remove and inserting the card so may times. I suppose you could say the same about the USB interface. But, if that goes, you can then use the card reader but the other way round is more lethal.



AFAIK the CF connection should be rated for about 10,000 insert/removal cycles. The biggest risk IMHO is bending pins if not careful enough, but nor CFast and CFexpress nor SD have them. Most will replace cards and cameras before that kind of wear becomes a problem.

Anyway when having multiple cards to download from, avoiding to reinsert them into the camera for downloading reduces risks as well.


----------

